# Sipping !



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

man i love it when i get a package in the mail from Travis aka BeerAdvocate.
He always knows what beers to send, an has some excellent sends.
Got a 12 pack sampler from Bolevard brewery out there in KS, they make some excellent brews, and i cant wait to try these ones :clap2:
Threw in some rad smokes as well !
:smoke2:
thanks a million brother! now lets get started


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Geezuz what a hit!!! I went out and got a couple beerz tonight, but that haul makes mine look like child's play. NICE hit on the RED one there Travis! 

CD


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow WTG


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

That's a great hit right there.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice job Travis. Drink up Chad...Great haul


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Very cool man!! Gotta love a beer hit


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

really looking forward to trying this bad boy !!!
Houblon Chouffe Dobbelen IPA Tripel

rated A on beeradvocate.com !! yessssss


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

HOLY Mother! Me thinks Travis is workin' at Boulevard. Great hit!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

WarHorse said:


> HOLY Mother! Me thinks Travis is workin' at Boulevard. Great hit!


I wish. If I did work there I would have lost my job by now.
I just like to hook a brother up with some great local brews that he cant experience in his state. And he does the same for me. Beer Trades are the best!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Travis that's a fantastic hit. Just right, 4 beers per cigar. Nice job.:tea::smoke2:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Fantastic hit.Chad I'm going to start rerouting your mail!!Some damn fine looking beer


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

sweeet!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

BeerAdvocate said:


> I wish. If I did work there I would have lost my job by now.
> I just like to hook a brother up with some great local brews that he cant experience in his state. And he does the same for me. Beer Trades are the best!


i second that !!! i love me some beer trades


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

happy1 said:


> Fantastic hit.Chad I'm going to start rerouting your mail!!Some damn fine looking beer


hey ! leave my mail alone !!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Boulevard makes some great beer. You will ALWAYS find some in my fridge!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Cool....I've enjoyed the 47 when in KC...some great beers


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow!! Where did you get that "La Chouffe" Travis?? That is even rare over here!! :wazzapp:
Nice hit for sure!!


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

That's cause it's all shipped over here. Most of their stuff is readily available here in my neck of the woods. the only difficult one to get is the N'ice Chouffe. mmmmmm N'ice Chouffe.



amateurke said:


> Wow!! Where did you get that "La Chouffe" Travis?? That is even rare over here!! :wazzapp:
> Nice hit for sure!!


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh yeah Red, make sure you drink that bully porter with some chili, great pairing.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

LittleG said:


> Oh yeah Red, make sure you drink that bully porter with some chili, great pairing.


thats perfect cuz the wife just made some chilli !!!! whoooooooot :hungry:
ahhh yeah


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

amateurke said:


> Wow!! Where did you get that "La Chouffe" Travis?? That is even rare over here!! :wazzapp:
> Nice hit for sure!!


LittleG is right. You can get it almost anywhere over here. All the liquor stores that I go to have it. Its way too hoppy for my taste, so I knew Red would love it!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

im sipping on this Dry Stout now, man this truely is a very drinkable stout. im highly impressed 
it goes down so easy, but is big on flavors...
its got many notes of coffee and kind of a roasted sweetness.
almost like sweet/sour at the same time.
very excellent.
for a stout, this is super easy to drink. Dont get me wrong other stouts are very drinkable, but most of them are slow sippers, and this one you could drink quickly and have several of them  or sip it slow...its a great brew


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

So you are pretty much saying you are a Boulevard fan since everything I have sent you that they make, you really like!
Glad you can experience beers from such a great brewery! Drink up
BTW - The Bobs 47 is my favorite!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

definitly a fan of the blvd !! i dont know what ill think about this wheat beer, im not big on that style...but ill give it a try and see what comes of it.
Hopefully that Single wide will be avail soon, that sounds awesome.










Single-Wide IPA will be a member of Boulevard's year-round core brands, available to all markets in 6-packs, 1/6 bbls and 1/2 bbls beginning in March of 2009. The branding efforts you may have seen are only rough at this point, we're still in development on labels, packaging, etc. [...] The success of Double-Wide IPA in the Smokestack Series, as well as the relatively few IPAs coming from our region despite the style's growing popularity, led us to produce a version that would be accessible to a wider market than it's 750ml cousin.

BBQ will start to see shelves in December, but due to its extremely limited quantities you may not see it everywhere, nor will there be much of it available in those accounts that receive allocations.

http://beernews.org/2008/10/boulevard-single-wide-ipa-release-next-spring/


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

ooops!!!!! double post


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I like the Heff weisen-can't spell it but i can drink the hell out of it


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I live in Kansas and Boulevard beer is everywhere, a majority of restaurants have it on tap here. The liquor stores are always stocked full. I enjoy the Bully Porter the most. Great haul, excellent choices!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

I miss Boulevard... I doubt we have it anywhere here in Arizona. Actually, it's been five years now that I have had one. oh well...


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Great hit!!


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I haven't found a Boulevard beer than I don't enjoy. They are all pretty good and available at most liquor stores where I live. I think I might get some this week, It's Spring Break....just got my cbid shipment in, and I need to sit and relax for a bit in this beautiful 73 degree weather!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------

